# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Polypropylene and Polycarbonate Prints

## Davo

The polypropylene (black) was printed at 220C. The polycarbonate (blue) was printed at 350C. Yes, 350C, with the new MK1-350 head.

----------


## Davo

Still dialing in the material, obviously, but not a bad first attempt at either, I think.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Where did you get PP filament? I have been dying to try some but was told it doesn't exist due to layer adhesion issues...  :Confused:

----------


## Davo

Sebastian,

I don't know where we got ours, but I was able to search and find three suppliers in about 90 seconds:

http://www.pla3dprinterfilament.com/...inter-filament

http://3dfilamenta.com/3d-printer-fi...nt-yellow.html

http://gizmodorks.com/polypropylene-...nter-filament/

The layers do not appear to have any adhesion issues. I flex this thing all the time to show people during skype sessions.

----------


## curious aardvark

so what advantages/disadvantages do the two materials have ?

----------


## Davo

PP is very flexible, but not very compressible - it bends (less bendy than ninjaflex) but doesn't smoosh (less smooshy than ninjaflex). And it has a stronger force than ninjaflex to return to its original configuration.

Below are some results from this weekend's testing of the MK1-350, dialing in PC temps between 305 and 325:

----------

